# 261111 Vs. 224711



## Rhea2015 (Jul 2, 2015)

I need a little help here. 

I am planning to apply for Points based Skilled Migration to Australia under General Category. Little confused in Nominating the Skilled Occupation. I was going ahead with the ICT Business Analyst. However, I see that my competencies are not exactly aligned there.

I'm have a Masters in Computer Science with 10+ Years of Experience in Program Management and Process Excellence. Now should I opt for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst or 224711 - Management and Organization Analyst.

I understand that, If I Opt for ICT Business Analyst then ACS would be the assessing authority and they only assess Technical Education. Where as If I nominate under Management Consultant then VITASSESS would be the assessing authority. How are these 2 authorities different?


Appreciate your time and effort in assisting me, Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## nuvo (Jul 16, 2015)

Experts,
I am having the same question as posted by Rhea2015. Please repy


----------

